# help needed: will all regulators fit on the CO2 tank



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

i got a 5lb CO2 cylinder and now i am planning to get a Milwaukee CO2 regulator.just wanted to know that will the Milwaukee regulator fit on the threads of this CO2 tank. 

i mean is the regulator a universal fit for all CO2 tanks??? i hope so. my tank is made in USA and Milwaukee is also a made in USA brand. so i assume there should not be any issues there.

any ideas and tips on how to screw in the regulator to the tank to minimize CO2 leakage.


regards,
M.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The MA957 will fit onto a CO2 cylinder that is bought from within North America.

The MA957 will not fit cylinders that are from outside North America, as the standard is different.

In order to screw the regulator onto the cylinder, tighten the bolt finger tight, and then using an appropriately sized crescent wrench, tighten further about 1/4 to 1/3 of a turn.

Also, you may want to consider replacing the stock MA957 needle valve, as it is rather floaty.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Also, you may want to consider replacing the stock MA957 needle valve, as it is rather floaty.


What do you mean by floaty? I only ask because I myself am using 2 MA957 units, and would like to see if I can notice this.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

mikesven said:


> What do you mean by floaty? I only ask because I myself am using 2 MA957 units, and would like to see if I can notice this.


I think he's saying they are not consistent when adjusting BPM.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mikesven said:


> What do you mean by floaty? I only ask because I myself am using 2 MA957 units, and would like to see if I can notice this.





gucci17 said:


> I think he's saying they are not consistent when adjusting BPM.


Correct. If you do not set your working pressure correctly, then it often becomes difficult to set the bubble rate with the needle valve. In addition, the overall amount of control afforded with the stock MA957 needle valve is not that great.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks a lot Darkblade. As my cylinder is 'born in the USA' i would not have issues with the MA 957.

also, with the crappy needle valve will i be able to get atleast a stabilized minimum of 1 bps???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> also, with the crappy needle valve will i be able to get atleast a stabilized minimum of 1 bps???


Yes, probably with time.

You will set it, and it will probably float away after a day. Keep adjusting on a daily basis until it is set, and then don't breathe too hard onto the needle valve


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

oh God. then things look gloomy for me.......i do not want to kill all those happy neaon tetras i have....... how much shall i spend to get a good needle valve??? not too hifi stuff. but the one that atleast works fine.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> oh God. then things look gloomy for me.......i do not want to kill all those happy neaon tetras i have....... how much shall i spend to get a good needle valve??? not too hifi stuff. but the one that atleast works fine.


It costs anywhere from $20-$30 for a good needle valve. You can sometimes get excellent needle valves (which retail for over $60) for the aforementioned price. They are steals.


----------



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

*Cga 320*

Hey Bud, Just FYI, The out thread on ur tank is a CGA 320 Male, as long as ur regulator says its compatable with CGA 320 , its will go in,

CO2 FITTINGS are standard

Never known a guy who said regulator and valve dont fit, unless they are sourced from diffrent standard thread sizes,

and when u r buying a regulator off of ebay or asisan stores look for CGA 320 compatable or u have to get a fitting that has CGA 320 Female

Cheers


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Kiloman. it would have been great if you sold regulators too...


----------

